

Ask HN: Whom do you want to meet? - intellegacy

Hey HN, I've been thinking about this issue of making new friends, especially for those of us who've been out of Uni for some time.<p>It seems the only online options are meetup.com, dating sites, and cold-emailing people.<p>(I know you can meet people in real-life through clubs, sports, etc., but I'm interested in online options).<p>Do you have an interest in meeting new people?
What kinds of people would those be?<p>People who ...
.could help you professionally?
.are available for dating? 
.are similar in culture?
.have similar interests?<p>Any feedback is appreciated, thanks!
======
lifeguard
This will sound too general, but it is the secret to everything: Selflessly
Serve Others

Everything you want will flow out of that.

~~~
intellegacy
Very insightful, thanks. Maybe I can make a startup based on helping people
help others.

------
onster
I'd like to meet you.

~~~
intellegacy
Sure, drop me an email.

